# The Newnited States of America



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Map: Professor shows how U.S. would look if secession movements worked

http://voices.suntimes.com/early-and-often/backtalk/map-professor-shows-how-u-s-would-look-if-secession-movements-worked/

He missed No. Colorado and The Kingdom of Moses! So it would be 125 states and one benevolent dictatorship.

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Given the current events, how could they possibly leave out Colorado?


----------

